# Whistler strikes again!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

...don't know the details as Im on a trip in Chicago.
But had to post this... I dont know if he was left unattended in the car..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ouch. This was the car you bought new last year? I love how happy he looks!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

My V Gibson was always great in my truck. But one of our friends pup (another V) chew one of the seatbelts in my Expedition, and my coworker's Beagle decided to take a 6" by 6" piece of leather out of the front passenger seat...

Oh well, dogs will be dogs! Patched the seat, and the 3rd row seat belt never gets used anyhow


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good thing it is removeable!!!!!!!! ;D

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I laughed out loud when I got the pic.. I should have some details tomorrow!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

And yes car we got last year ...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pic ;D

You got to love the look on his face.........

Headrest??

What headrest??

Ohhhh that headrest!!!!

Didn't notice that, don't know how that happened!!! :-\ :-\


You could just imagine the conversation if they could talk 

Nothing that can't be replaced AT, take it out of his 'Pocketmoney' ;D ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh I'm not mad. Nothing surprises me with him anymore. The gf told me he was left alone for 2 minutes. Little bugger!!! His allowance might be cut for a little while though.. Hehe


----------

